# Help required for 2018 Rallies



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

We are in desperate need for marshals for the following shows.
!) The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April
2) Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June
3) UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show 
Kent Event Centre 08-10 June 2018
4) The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 September
Without marshals M H F will not have a presence at these shows, and if members want to go they would have to camp in general camping.
Could you be a marshal??????
What is needed?
If the members attending total more than 11 vans then the marshal’s place is free
1)	Marshaling is simple, all that is required is you turn up the day before the official camp start date, mark out your area as per the instructions that are sent to you prior to the show,
2)	Welcome members on arrival, collect the £1. Rally fee, 
3)	point out where they get water the elsan point and where the rubbish bins are, then show them to their pitch
4)	Say goodbye as they leave
5)	Any get together, happenings, events are entirely up to you, but this is not compulsory 
6)	Make sure the area is as you found it when you leave.
7)	Arrange with Scottie how to pay in/send the rally fees
8)	Get a warm glow because without you volunteering to marshal, the show rally would not have gone ahead.
Scottie.


----------

